# Rocks Going Westside!



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey, new journal here. I'm going to do westside for a bit, I think I'll really like it. I appreciate any advice from all the fellow "Westsiders"  

I started the W/O today, but bear in mind for the next week I still need to go fairly light since I had Lasik surgery. Here is a sample of what my week will look like that SF has approved for me:

Monday-
1. Speed Bench: 8-10 triples @155lbs
2. Tate Press, 3-4 sets 3-10 reps (pyramid up)
3. Pushdown, 3-4 sets 8-10 reps
4. Front Raise, 3-4 sets 8-10 reps
5. Widegrip Pulldowns, 3-4 sets 8-10 reps
6. Hammer Curls, 3 sets 8-20 reps

Tuesday-
1. Deadlift, 6-7 sets, triples then singles
2. Hypers, 4 sets 8-10 reps (using EZ curl bar)
3. CG Pulley Row, 4 sets 8-10 reps
4. Spread Eagle Situps, 4 sets 8-20 reps

Wednesday- 
1. DB Shrugs, 5 sets 8-20 reps
2. Standing Calf Raise, 5 sets 15-30 reps
3. Sitting Calf Raise, set weight as amny sets it takes to get to 100 reps

Thursday-
1. Incline CG Bench, 6-7 sets triples then singles
2. Skullcrusher, 3-4 sets 3-10 reps (pyramid)
3. Pushdowns, 3-4 sets 8-10 reps
4. Side lat raise sitting, 3-4 sets 8-10 reps
5. BB Reverse Row, 4-5 sets 8-10 reps
6. DB Curl, 2-3 sets 8-20 reps

Friday- 
1. Sitting Calf Raise, 5 sets 15-30 reps
2. Standing Calf Raise, set weight as many sets it takes to get 100 reps
3. Reverse Forearm curl, 5 sets-8-20 reps

Saturday-
1. Box Squat, 8-10 doubles @155 lbs
2. Romanian Deads, 4 sets 8-10 reps
3. Rope Crunch, 4 sets 8-20 reps
4. BB Shrugs, 5 sets 8-10 reps

Bear in mind the exercises will change workout to workout but this will be the structure of it. I really need to work on my grip too. That will hold me back for a little while I know. I have a very weak grip I guess. 

Here are my goals for the end of the year-

Deads- 450lbs
Squat- 315 (I've never been good with squats)
Bench- 350


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Great move Rock, you're going to absolutely love Westside. It's a phenomenal program both for size and strength. You're lifts are going to be through the roof in no time! Good luck!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2004)

Good Luck Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

First day of W/O-

Sitting Calf, 5 sets-
70x24
80x17
80x16
70x17
65x19

Standing Calf, Going for 100 reps w/out changing weight-
75x25
75x20
75x15
75x15
75x20 ( a hot chick wanted to work inbetween during this set. All of a sudden I could do more again  )
75x15

Reverse Forearm Curl, 5 sets-
40x17
40x12
30x14
30x14
20x20

Good w/o today, I really felt everything burning. Not used to doing higher reps for calves and forearms. Afterwards I walked home which is about 4 miles.

Question about tomorrows Speed Box Squats. What should be my rest interval inbetween the sets? And should the box be set to parallel? If I use the bench there it's very slightly above parallel. I practiced a few today at 115lbs. It's hard to come up fast. Any tips?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL, I don't remember a forearm/calf workout being part of Westside.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Mike- Thanks man. I expect alot of advice from you!  I appreciate your support with this.

Iain- Thanks buddy, your joining me here after TP's program right? We still have a Competition to do next year. I think this will be a good program to get BUFF too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> LOL, I don't remember a forearm/calf workout being part of Westside.


Haha! Good to know your reading it   SF said it was ok if I added it in. Especially since they are real weak points for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Iain- Thanks buddy, your joining me here after TP's program right? We still have a Competition to do next year. I think this will be a good program to get BUFF too


Got some thinking to do post TP's Program.  I keep debating about whether to try PH/PS's or not, before they are banned.  Probably won't, and because I wouldn't be able to try a natural comp.

I want to see how things go with TP's program before I reserve any judgements.  All I know is I have to put on some muscle, and try to keep myself relatively lean.  I can't combat cutting down to size at over 15% BF.

Alot of thinking.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Good to see you aboard!

 Just for onlookers, rock wanted to do calves and forearms. I mentioned the flexibility of the routine and that they could either be added to the end of his normal workouts or he could set aside days to do them separately.

 Looking forward to another Westside'r!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

best of Luck ROck!!  you'll LOVE training this way!!  

(boy am I glad someone clarified the whole calves deal!  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Iain*- I hear you man. I would stock up on some M-1T before it is illegal. It's cheap and works well. That's what I did. And I'm allowed to compete naturally using prohormones, so you should too. And I think this program will aid in both building muscle and trimming down if you watch the diet while your on it. Just some things to think about my friend!

*SF-* Thanks for the welcome and all your help so far! I'll have a lot more questions coming up for you soon I'm sure! LOL. I read the Squat article you posted in Mikes journal, I'll try that form tomorrow. I think the hardest thing is pushing your abs _out. _Will your quads grow from this style or just hams and back and hips?

*Jen*- Thanks so much for visiting and welcoming me. I'm really excited about this! Can't wait until I'm allowed to officially lift heavy and for my grip to catch up. My goal is w/in a year to be up to the weights your lifting Jen!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *SF-* Thanks for the welcome and all your help so far! I'll have a lot more questions coming up for you soon I'm sure! LOL. I read the Squat article you posted in Mikes journal, I'll try that form tomorrow. I think the hardest thing is pushing your abs _out. _Will your quads grow from this style or just hams and back and hips?


 Don't worry too much about pushing out as much as you worry about filling your belly with air and just flexing those abs.

 This style squatting will not do much for your quads. Mike does leg presses on some Sq/DL days to keep his quads going. Feel free to do the same.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

cool, westside is a great way to train.  good luck.

just out of curiosity.  Did you test you 1RM in the squat, bench and deadlift just so that you can see how far you have come at the end of the training cycle??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2004)

Good luck Rock


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks like a good workout, Rock!  I'm hoping to do Westside soon, too.  Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Buncha damn Westside gang bangers!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah good point Funk, did you test your bench/squat/deadlift 1RM?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2004)

*Good luck Rock ! *
Can't wait to see your poundages go thru the roof !


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Buncha damn Westside gang bangers!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 4, 2004)

Holy cow Rock!
That there is a serious damn workout!  Welcome aboard from a fellow Westside newbie!

-Dan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

*SF*- Thanks, I'll have to add some Leg press after I get used to the w/o's a bit more then!

*Patrick*- No I didn't but I figured I'll find out the first real week of training with the singles. I have a pretty good idea what my maxes are though.

*Jodi*- Thanks for stopping in, you'd probably love this training program too. Maybe after you and Patrick win your comps you'll start with this!

*Var*- Hey buddy, look forward to you joining us here! That'll be great. We need the whole gang doing Westside!

*Gary*- Thanks man, I hope the poundages do go up! I need them to 

*Jake*- Come join our gang bang! 

*Mike*- I should find out the first week what the max's are right? Or is that off some with all the sets leading up to singles?

*SFT*- Thanks man. I tell you, I'd be happy to be able to lift some of the weight your throwing up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2004)

Speed Bench, 10 sets-
135x3 (2 sets)
155x3 (3 sets)
165x3 (5 sets)

Tate Press, 4 sets-
25x10
40x6
40x7
40x6

Pushdowns, 4 sets-
120x7
100x9
100x7
90x8

Front Raise, 4 sets-
20x10
25x7
20x10
20x8

Wide Grip Pulldown, 4 sets-
100x10
110x8
100x6
90x8

Hammer Curl, 3 sets-
40x8
40x6
25x15

About 42min

I was soooo tired this morning. I went out to a bar last night with some nurses from work, got in about 1:00am and got up to go to gym at 4:30am. I don't want to do that again!!

Speed benches- first time doing those. I think I'm going up fast enough, I count the rep each time and try to have it up when I finish. Don't really feel much in my chest though.

First time for Tate presses also. Pretty cool. At first kept hurting my shoulder, then I dropped my shoulders back and that stopped. 

When I did my calves on Fri, I can't walk now. It hurts soooooo bad! i hope it's better tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Stop changing your mind


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Just lower the bar in a controlled manner. When it touches your chest, explode up. You want to get the bar from chest to lockout in less than a second.

 Also, you shouldn't ever feel bench in your chest if you're using a powerlifters form. It should be primarily triceps, and some in the shoulders. You can add chest stuff, like flyes, to the routine if you'd like, of course.

 Good session though. Great volume and GREAT time spent. 42 minutes means you were kicking ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Stop changing your mind


  Like you follow along!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2004)

*SF*- Thanks man! Each time I brought the bar down I kept it lightly touching my chest for just a sec to focus on preparing to explode it back up. It'll just take some practice I think. So if I want hypertrophy in my chest I should add in some flyes then? At the end of the w/o I was soooo tired because of the intensity, I almost didn't keep my shake down! It was a good feeling


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, add flyes to the end of your bench days, or do them on your calves/forearms extra day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2004)

*SF*- That's a great idea, thanks. I'll probably tack them on calves and forearms!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2004)

ME Deads-

Deads, 9 sets-
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 245x3, 265x3, 285x3, 305x1, 325x1, *345x1*

Hypers, 4 sets-
50x10, 50x8, 25x8, 25x7

CG Cable Row, 4 sets-
110x10, 120x8, 120x6, 110x8

Rope Crunch Abs, 4 sets-
100x20, 110x20, 120x12, 120x10

I was happy with todays W/O. Probably went heavier than I should with my eyes, but it's done now right  I've never done over 300 for Full Deads and usually I used straps. No straps today so I kinda surprised myself. It was a great feeling for me! I need to ups the weight quicker though, too many 3 rep sets. The last set was slow going up and I think I almost blacked out. Things started to go out of vision and I felt really lightheaded. 

I wanted to do spread eagle sit-ups but I couldn't find anything to hook my feet under for leverage. Any suggestions?


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

Awesome deads, Rock!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

Drop the triples sooner and do singles. Progress 20-30 pounds each set of singles. That was an AWESOME workout. Big PR's already.


----------



## Paynne (Jun 9, 2004)

How long did you have to take off for the lazik surgery?  I've been thinking about getting it done.  I hate taking time off that isn't scheduled.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2004)

Var- Thanks buddy, I'm pretty stoked about it! But that last one REALLY left me doozy!

SF- Thanks man, I really appreciate your support. I really didn't think I could go over 250 w/o my straps.

Paynne- Hey, what's up? Thanks for dropping by my journal  I only had to take one day off of work. The day after surgery I was fine. I had it done on Fri at 4pm and was at work at the ER 11am Sunday morning. I definately recommend it. No "heavy" lifting though for 2 weeks!

I took a contrasting shower today. Are you sure that won't give me a heart attact, LOL!! My back really tightened up today at work, but it's doing much better now. Tomorrow hopefully will be ME Bench.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice deads rock!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Be careful... dont want an eye popping out?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be careful... dont want an eye popping out?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Jake*- Thanks man! I appreciate the concern over an eye popping out. Only happened once so far, no big dealio!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*CG Incline BB*, 6 sets-
115x3, 135x3, 165x3, 185x1, *205x1*, 155x6 

*SkullCrusher*, 4 sets-
75x8, 95x7, 105x4, 105x3

*Pushdowns*, 4 sets-
120x9, 120x6, 110x7, 100x9

*Side Lat Raise*, 4 sets-
25x9, 25x6, 20x7, 20x6

*BB Row*, Tate Style, 4 sets-
135x8, 155x6, 135x7, 135x7

*DB Curl*, 3 sets-
45x8, 45x6, 30x15

W/O took 47min. I was happy with the Incline CG Bench. 225 used to be my max for regular incline so I though 205 wasn't too bad for a first time for CG. Did I move up the weights correctly this time or too fast this time?

The accessory lifts are less weight than normal. At first I was bummed by this but then I realised I put alot into the first exercise and then my RI's are very short which I'm not used to so I can't really compare them to the past. My tri's feel like they are going to explode right now!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2004)

*205 CG incline bench  !!!!  *


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Progression on the CG Incline was spot on.

 That's a hell of a session. CG Incline has got to be one of the most awkward lifts ever and you nailed it. Accessory work looks really solid, and your intensity (47 minutes) is EXCELLENT.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

I see your getting stronger already, good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 11, 2004)

Gary- Thanks buddy! I was really pleased with that lift.

SF- Yeah, it is an awkward lift but I knew I was going to be doing it so I've been practicing with the bar and light weight until I did it yesterday. So I had a fairly good feel for it by then. 

Jodi- Thanks, soon I'll be lifting as much as you are!  I think when you get a chance we need to go over diet again for this. I don't think I'm getting enough in me right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 11, 2004)

*DE Squat Day*

*Box Squat*, 10 sets-
155x2 (5 sets)
165x2 (5 sets)

*Romanian Deads* (or SDLD?), 4 sets-
185x10, 225x9, *245x6*, 225x7

*BB Shrugs*, 5 sets-
205x14, 225x10, 225x8, 135x20, 155x17

*Hack Squats*, 4 sets-
90x10, 110x10, 120x10, 130x8

*Leg Raises*, 3 sets-
20, 12, 10

*52 min*

This Workout kicked my butt today. I'm still shaking and feel like I'm going to lose it. I figured it's be a pretty easy day, I was wrong!!!

Box Squats- I liked the box squats but it took a few sets to get the speed down. I don't think it was too heavy, it was getting used to the exercise. The last set though for some reason slowed down again. 

Romanian Deads- Not sure if I'm actually doing Romanian Deads or SLDL. I think Romanian because I have quite a bend in the knees i think. Anyway, coulda gone heavier but my grip held me back. Also longer rest inbetween because it took longer before I could grip again. These REALLY wore me out. I was exhausted by the end of this exercise!!

I superset the Hacks and BB Shrugs to save time, I was running out. My legs felt like Jelly on the hack squats and again grip was a problem with Shrugs. By the time I got to leg raises I had ZERO energy so they sucked and I missed one set. 

Today should actually be called GRIP DAY! LOL. Overall I'm happy though because I still pushed myself as far as I could go, no shame in that. 

I need to redo my diet though also I think. I woke up this morning shaking and starving. Last night after my class I ended up going through Burger King which is something I NEVER do, but I was soooooo hungry I couldn't wait to get home. I could hardly make it through class. I didn't even feel this way when I was competition dieting. I haven't been eating Carbs after 3:00pm but I may have to rethink that too.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice lifting!

 Make sure you're squatting with a powerlifting form. That will ensure that your squat and deadlift complement each other and progress equally. Don't sweat the speed work. Just put on a real light weight and focus on exploding up from the box. Remember, from box to lockout in 1 second or less.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

SF- Thanks. I think I'm using powerlifting form. I've read the article you posted in Mikes 3 or 4 journal a million times and try to emulate that. I'll try to take a video sometime and send it to you if I can figure that out!  BTW, could you send me a link to the proper way to do Good AM and Bench (powerlifting style) since that's what I'll be doing this week?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Rock's Misc Fun Day* 

*Pec Deck*, 5 sets-
165x10, 165x10, 165x7, 135x10, 120x11

*Sitting Calf*, 5 sets-
80x19, 80x16, 70x17, 65x17, 45x20

*Standing Calf, CAT Style*-
82.5x20, 82.5x17, 82.5x12, 82.5x14, 82.5x14, 82.5x13, 82.5x12

*Reverse Forearm w/bb*, 2 sets-
40x18, 40x10

*Reverse Forearm w/ DB*, 4 sets-
15x14, 15x15, 15x13, 10x17

*42 Min*

The Pec Deck was no biggy, hurts my left arm a bit but bearable. Doesn't take long for me to get tired on it though, after the first few sets I have trouble even with lighter weights. 

I didn't do as good on calves as last time IMO. But I did up the weight a bit this time also. I hate Standing Calf raises!! But regardless I think they got a good w/o.

I started using the BB for reverse forearm curls but it was twisting my left wrist weird and it hurt, I had to cut the second set short so I switched to db one side at a time. I think I'll stick with that from now on.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Rock, 

It's only been a week but what do ya think about your new program ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

Gary- I love this new program!!! I'm concerned about my diet with this program but otherwise I've never felt this beat after my w/o's. And it's only been a week but I feel a major difference in my tri's, forearms and back already. I definately recommend giving it a try!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

*DE Bench Day*

*Speed Bench, *10 sets-
165x3 (6 sets)
175x3 (4 sets)

*Tate Press*, 4 sets-
40x9, *45x6*, 45x5, 45x5

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown*, 4 sets-
35x6, 25x9, 25x9, 30x8

*Front Raise,* 4 sets-
25x10, *30x4*, 25x8, 20x10

*CG Pulldown*, 4 sets-
130x9, *140x4*, 120x6, 110x7

*EZ Bar Curl*, 3 sets-
95x7, 85x7, 55x12

*46 Min*

Good Workout today but my elbow is starting to flare up again. Might have to go to wraps again  Speed bench was good until towards the end when my arm started bothering me.

Tate Press, I like this exercise but it plays havoc with my wrists! I don't know if I can go much higher and keep my hands attatched 

Front Raise- why can I do so many with 25lbs but when I switch to 30 I could hardly get 4 and the last 2 reps had body momentum too? That sucks!!

CG Pulldown and EZ bar curl, my arm was bothering me by this time so it kinda sucked. Well, that's about it!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

Rock,

wo looks good.  If you figure why  in re: the front raises let me know. That is a mystery. But sometimes even the slightest increase in weight can make a huge dif.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Workouts look really good. I'll get you that Good AM link asap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gary- Yeah, if I ever find out I'll let you know. It's just so weird. 10 reps with 25, hardly any with 30, and then high reps with 25 again. Maybe I just need to work on the 30's and slowly build up with them to break that plateau.

SF- Thanks man. Hope you had a good dinner last night, wink, wink!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*ME Squat Day*

*Box Squats*, 7 sets-
135x3, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3, 245x1, *265x1*, 275x *MISS* 

*Good Mornings*, 4 sets-
95x10, 115x10, 135x9, *145x8*

*Reverse BB Row*, 4 sets-
165x9, 165x7, 155x9, 155x7

*Leg Press*, 4 sets-
360x12, 450x10, 500x8, 500x8

*57 min*

What a workout today. Never got stuck doing a squat before. That's always been my fear. Guess i survived it huh?  I knew I wasn't going to get 275 even before I tried, I struggled too much with 265. I'm afraid that I lean too far forward trying to get back up with the heavy weights. 265 was a mix between a squat and a good morning I think, LOL. Practice, practice, practice...

Wasn't sure if I did the Good mornings correctly or not. I used a shoulder width stance, tried to arch my back, bend my knees a bit and bend over parrellel while kicking my butt back and then coming up pulling my hips in. Correct or not?

The Leg press was exhausting after doing the squats. I can't handle as much weight or have as much endurance as normal. I think my lower back is going to kick my ass later today and tomorrow! 

Oh, and I used a belt for the squats.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

Form on Good AMs sounds right. Just think "hips back, hips forward." Excellent session all around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, except I can't move my back now LOL! It hurts soooooo bad. I can't bend over or anything.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

Do the alternating showers like Jen and Dan are doing. 10 minute shower, alternating hot and ice cold every 2 minutes.

 Good AMs are really good for the lower back, but your body will want time to adjust. If you're feeling particularly wiley you could take an ice bath. Fill the tub with cold water and dump ice in it and just lay in that frozen mess for a good 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks SF,  I think I'll stick to the alternating showers for now LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Rock be very careful with good mornings and your scoliosis (sp?).  I have never injured myself before and I'm always very careful but one day I twisted ever so slightly during the up on a good morning.  I ended up with a thoracic lumbar strain and it was painful.  I since stay away from them out of fear and I'm not trying to scare you.  I just don't want to see you injure yourself.  Don't overdo it please


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> scoliosis


 Eek. Make sure you hold a very solid arch in your back throughout the ROM. When the arch can't hold, be done. A friend has scoliosis and she was able to do them as long as she held a severe arch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi- Thanks for your concern, that mean alot to me  I am being careful. I'm keeping the reps up higher and not going to failure withem. 

SF- I try to arch, my back loses it's arch the further I go down though. And how do you keep the bar from rolling into your neck when you go down?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Raw Bench*, 7 sets-
135x3, 165x3, 185x3, 225x3, 245x1, 265x0 (F****), 245x1

*French Press*, 4 sets-
95x8, 105x5, *110x3*, 85x6

*Rope Pushdown*, 4 sets-
90x8, 80x7, 70x7, 70x8

*Side Lateral Raise*, 4 sets-
25x10, 25x7, 20x8, 20x6

*Pulldown*, 4 sets-
110x10, 110x7, 100x7, 80x11

*Incline DB Curl*, 3 sets-
30x10, 25x10, 25x12

My tendonitis is killing me now! Crap!! I was really upset with Bench. I should have had 265. When I was doing M1T I got it. I'm upset about this! That's all I got to say right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2004)

SF- Couple of questions. What exercise for Tri's can I do besides French press and Tate Press. I think they are inflaming my tendonitis in my forearms. And can you describe proper Powerlifting Benching form for me please. How often should I do Raw Bench on ME Bench day? Every 2 weeks or longer. Thanks buddy.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

That sucks you missed the lift.. I wouldnt fret over it too much though.  Are you icing your arm?

How did those interviews go the other day?  Did you get my eMail?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah I got your email!! Awesome, thanks. The interview for the Manager position was alright but I don't think I want that job for what they're offering. The other interview got postponed. He got called out for the rest of the week, says he'll hopefully be back by Monday and we'll set something up again. That's the job I REALLY want! Keep your fingers crossed  Feeling better?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

No, I feel like absolute hell.  I am almost coming on TWO (2) weeks!  

Why has God forsaken me?!?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2004)

Dude that sucks!! I'm sorry to hear that. Haven't been to the gym then huh?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Not since last Wed or Thurs.. I dont even recall.   Istart to feel better mid day, but night, and when I wake up its aweful(coughing, poor sleep, congestion, etc.).  

I might cruz into the gym on Sat or Sun if im not feeling well, and sit in the sauna.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like a great wo to me even if you did miss 265. Thats a bunch of weight !  Got to ask... what is RAW bench ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Gary. I think Raw Bench is just regular bench. There is so many different ways to bench on westside so I just assumed raw bench meant regular going for your max.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

*DE Squat*

*Speed Box Squat,* 10 sets-
165x2 (5 sets)
175x2 (5 sets)

*Romanian Deads*, 4 sets-
225x10, *265x7*, 265x5, 225x8

*Hack Squats*, 4 sets-
120x10, 130x9, 140x9, *150x8*

*Shrugs, *5 sets-
235x10, 245x7, *255x8*, 195x14, 135x20

*Crunch Machine*, 4 sets-
80x20, 95x20, 110x17, 110x15

Good W/O although my arm is even worse today. Just putting on weights was making it hurt. Box Squats go well, though I'm not sure if I'm coming up in a second or less. Once I start it goes quick, but the start is hard for me. Even at very light weights. I'm not used to exploding I guess.

The Deads and Shrugs were good but grip held me back. Still I was happy I did the weights I did with my grip. But I could do much more with straps. 

Once I figure out my camera I'll shoot some videos and post them if I figure it out!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> SF- Couple of questions. What exercise for Tri's can I do besides French press and Tate Press. I think they are inflaming my tendonitis in my forearms. And can you describe proper Powerlifting Benching form for me please. How often should I do Raw Bench on ME Bench day? Every 2 weeks or longer. Thanks buddy.


 Sorry for the delay, still moving the last of my shit and time is strapped. 

 Exercises for triceps: skullcrushers, dips, Close-grip Bench, OH DB Press, JM Press, Pushdowns

 Proper form on the bench: http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle...B57562B2D155692C199.ba08?article=body_115b600


 As far as how often you should change things up, be random. Don't set in your mind that you'll do X this week, Y next week and Z the following week and start over. Also, don't do the same ME lift more than 3 weeks in a row..


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Once I start it goes quick, but the start is hard for me. Even at very light weights. I'm not used to exploding I guess.


 Go even lighter. After you touch the box, you should be up quick. Keep in mind you're training speed, not muscle here, so don't be afraid to go real light while you learn speed.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

Man, I'm a posting whore. Where did 265 stick on bench? Was it right on your chest? 4" up? Near lockout? Knowing where it stuck, we can figure out where to focus your next few ME sessions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

*SF*- don't sweat posting in here. I appreciate all this advice!! I got the 265 about 3 or 4 inches off the chest and was stuck there. The guy spotting me helped me up a little bit and I finished the lockout myself I think.

I think my problem with the speed squat is I actually sit and relax the muscles for a sec, I should keep tense to shoot back up. At some point should I be doing regular squats?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

On bench, go close-gripped and get in a power rack and set the safety pins 2-3" off your chest. Bench down to the pins and up. Do this as an accessory lift, maybe after speed bench?

 On speed squats, it's fine if you pause. The downward motion is not really important with speed work. What you want to train to do is blast upwards. Just keep working on it, your speed will pick up.

 Speed is also another cu;prit that may be causing your bench to stick at the 3-4" area. By increasing your ability to explode, you'll increase your ability to get the bar past that point and into the areas where the spotter didn't have to help you as much.

 Workouts and progress are all looking solid, rock. Now that we're identifying weak points, you'll really start noticing the benefits of this kind of routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

How many reps should I do with the CG pin presses? Thanks for all your help. I read that benching article and I've been benching completely wrong! It seems awkward to bench elbows tucked in but I'll give it a try. What should be my hand placement? Currently I go with ring or middle finger on smooth ring on olympic bar.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

4 sets of 6, 5 sets of 5, 8 sets off 3.

 Those are all good ranges to work in. I bench with a grip slightly wider than shoulders. Experiment and see what's comfortable for you and always revisit that site to review your form.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2004)

DANGIT!!!!

Went to work Flyes, Calves and Forearms. Did 4 sets of Cable Crossovers and went to do Incline Flyes. My arms hurt too freaking much! I mean really bad now. So I tried CG Pin Presses, got one set and the pain was almost unbearable. So I said screw it, I'll just do my calves and head out. I had trouble picking up weight to put on the calf machine. WTF!?!?!? Guess this means at least a week off. I could do legs but the other day it hurt just to load the bar with weight. The most frustrating thing is I wish I knew exactly which exercise or exercises inflammed my arms soo fu**ing much so I can not do them again but I have no idea. I am sooo pissed off right now, and in pain. I've been icing my arms and taking 4 Ibuprofen every 6 hours for the past few days.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

were does it hurt?  chances are that not only one exercise inflamed your tendons.....they were probably inflamed and then just got agravated by the others.  I have had tons of shoulder inflamation and it kills me sometimes to even get my arm over my head.  Careful with the Ibuprofen as it can mask the pain and make you think everything is a-okay when it really isn't.   Ice is good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2004)

It's right up the medial part of my forearm (the part that gets worked with Hammers) and all around my elbow joint. It's hard to know exactly where it hurts because it feels like it hurts everywhere. Yeah, I'll take the ibuprofen this week to get the inflammation down but i don't plan to lift at all this week. Maybe do Abs and cardio in the meantime. I might go ahead and see a sports DR this week, see what I can do to keep this from happening. Everytime I start to make nice progress crap like this happens!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

You many need more than a week off to allow for tendon inflamation to subside.  Honestly, the past 4 weeks of this contest training I have been going lighter and working more in an 8-12 rep range with submaximal weight (just going for the pump) and my tendons and joints feel better than ever.  Maybe you should back off theintensity a bit.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 19, 2004)

Bummer man !  If self help isn't working better see a pro.  Hope you're back to 100 % soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, maybe your right Patrick. That just sucks!! I'm afraid my tendons are not suited for powerlifting and that would really suck!

Gary- thanks buddy. I had an ortho doc take a look here in the ER but the confusing thing for both of us is it doesn't sound like a textbook inj and I never see him when it's really bad (in the middle of a workout). I'm just going to do cardio for a week and then start back slowly and see what happens.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2004)

This sucks, I'm off weights for a week at least!  So I'll focus on cardio and abs this week and see where I stand next week.

Jogged for 45 min today. Went 4.30 miles, easy pace until the last 5 minutes and then picked up the pace. Felt good, been quite awhile since traditional cardio. Once my body gets used to cardio again I'll split it up between traditional and Sprints on the track. I want to keep traditional cardio because 1) I like it, and 2) I really need to work on my endurance. I worry too much about lifting and cardio and am I burning fat or muscle and stress over everything. No more. I'm going to do what I enjoy and let come what may!

As far as weights go next week, I think I may be out for Westside as much as I like it! I don't think my joints and tendons (which have been screwed since HS) are up for it. I'll probably go back to GoPro's routine and be careful with Power weeks. I still plan on keeping my lifting goals and reaching them however. Just may take longer but I will reach them


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Rockster! 
You are kicking some butt I see, happy to see that! Will Justin and I get to work out with you and Lisa in a couple of months? 

Have a great day!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

Watch the injuries, don't want anything worse to come of it.

Hope all is well 

Take care 

Iain


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

Rock, 

Do you have any luck besides bad ? Damn man! I think you need to get back to basics , (K.I.S.S. ) at least until you are healed and then work into something like PL.

Good luck!


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 21, 2004)

Rock, 

Sucks about the injury man.  Good to hear you're still postive and up beat about acheiving your goals.  I'm sure you'll still be able to accomplish them. G/L!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2004)

Jen- Hey girl!! You guys will get to workout with me most definately. Lisa will join us for food afterwards, LOL!! (not saying she's fat)  She lasted 2 weeks working out. She likes her sleep too much! Can't wait for you guys to get back.

Iain- Thanks man. I will be careful, just taking a week off is hell for me but I'm making myself do it and really watching while I eat while I'm off. This is a good chance for me to get back into cardio.

Gary- Seems like I have horrible luck doesn't it LOL!! When I start lifting again I think I'll just start with higher reps again and stay away from the exercises I KNOW aggravate my arms. It's my own fault, I keep reaching too far and with my injuries I know I shouldn't.

Buzz- Hey, thanks for dropping in my journal! Yeah, I'll get my goals, even if it takes 10 years  It helps just to know i have so much support from such great people on this site!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

Another morning of Cardio. Pretty much the same as yesterday, same pace and distance. However I knew I was getting some blisters on my right foot yesterday but I decided to go ahead and run anyway. During my run I kept feeling like my Right foot was sticky, it felt weird. Got home and my sock was covered in blood. Apparently the blisters burst or something, ouch!  Pretty cool though too, LOL. 

Then went and worked on calves for a bit. Just used the weight already on the machine so I wouldn't have to pick anything up. Calves are alot harder to work after running for 50 minutes! But felt good.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Another morning of Cardio. Pretty much the same as yesterday, same pace and distance. However I knew I was getting some blisters on my right foot yesterday but I decided to go ahead and run anyway. During my run I kept feeling like my Right foot was sticky, it felt weird. Got home and my sock was covered in blood. Apparently the blisters burst or something, ouch!  Pretty cool though too, LOL.
> 
> Then went and worked on calves for a bit. Just used the weight already on the machine so I wouldn't have to pick anything up. Calves are alot harder to work after running for 50 minutes! But felt good.


I swear  Rock, you sound like an accident just waiting to happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Look both ways before you cross the street ! lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

You switching Horses again? Whats with the Team GoPro ?  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You switching Horses again? Whats with the Team GoPro ? LOL


Rock is confused!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gary- It's been that way ever since I was a kid (accident waiting to happen). I probably can't count how many times I've been taken to the ER since I was a kid LOL!.

As far as the switching you smarta**, LOL  I've always been a rep of Gopros program, just never put it in my sig or user name. But yeah, I'll probably go back to that program. Outta everything it was the one I got hurt less on and I know exactly what bothered me doing it last time so I can change some things! Plus it still gives me a chance to go heavy, but not all the time.

Jake- I'm always confused! Makes life more fun LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2004)

I also want to mention I really liked TP's program, but Phase II was kinda hard without a spotter for some of the exercises. I got really good results from Phase I though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Another day of running! Good day, went 4.70 miles in 50min. That's including a 10 min warm-up and 5 min cool-down. Normally I get shin splints pretty bad, but I've been taking my time with the warm-up and stretching. So far so good! Yeah 

Also did some ab work. Tomorrow I'll try and get some sprints in. 

Today is also a refeed day, my first one! Looking forward to it, I'm excited


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Another day of running! Good day, went 4.70 miles in 50min. That's including a 10 min warm-up and 5 min cool-down. Normally I get shin splints pretty bad, but I've been taking my time with the warm-up and stretching. So far so good! Yeah
> 
> Also did some ab work. Tomorrow I'll try and get some sprints in.
> 
> Today is also a refeed day, my first one! Looking forward to it, I'm excited


Eat a little extra for me brother


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey good buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Patrick- Definately man! I've got cookies, cereal, pizza, ravioli, chips, ice cream, bagels, pudding, mac and cheese, and more! Low fat of course. I'm a little nervous though to tell the truth, LOL 

Ris- What's up buddy? 'Bout to read the pm now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn, refeed is over  Went from 2-5. Here is what I ate- 
1 bagel with FF cream Cheese
a nutri-grain bar (strawberry)
5 Chocolate chip and PB Cookies
Chex Mix
2 servings of Mac and Cheese
A pizza from Trader Joes
Chocolate and vanilla pudding
2 bowls of PB Crunch Cereal and 1% Milk

Aaaahhhhh, what fun LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, refeed is over  Went from 2-5. Here is what I ate-
> 1 bagel with FF cream Cheese
> a nutri-grain bar (strawberry)
> 5 Chocolate chip and PB Cookies
> ...


excellent!!!


----------

